# Birmingham 1440 reverse problems.



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

Hello all, 
TLDR electrical dunce can’t figure out how to wire the lathe to have forward and reverse rotation.  

I have a Birmingham ct-1440g lathe. Taiwanese made and effectively a rebadged version of every other Brand out there. I’ve had the machine for about a year and recently decided to mount to lathe to the floor. It’s currently on adjustable rubber feet and it’s not rigid enough for the turning I’m starting to get into. Along with bolting to the floor I’d like to actually level the machine. When I got the machine it had no plug wire. Currently wired for 220v. According to the induction motor cover plate diagram the only way to get it to run reverse is by physically changing the location of the capacitor wire in the control box which is on the back of the machine and will be against a wall which will be a struggle to get to when the machine is bolted to the floor.
I’m not sure if I can post pics yet as I haven’t posted 3 times yet, but certainly can to show what I’m working with. I’ve searched a lot for info on this particular machine and come up pretty empty. It is different enough to all the other machines that I can’t get accurate enough info to tell me if it’s possible. And I suck when it comes to electricity and I cannot figure it out myself. I’m usually a try and do it yourself to learn but, this one I just can’t.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 27, 2022)

Does this help?


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

For me, not really. I’m fairly stupid when it comes to anything more than the basics of electronics. I’ve seen this a lot in my searching but can’t figure out how to convert this info into practical application for my situation. 

I’ve spent about 3-4 hrs on the phone with my dad who was an ET on subs for 20 years and he couldn’t help figure this out with me.


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

The motor also only has a single external capacitor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

Here are a couple pics to assist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

Inside the box on the back of the machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

Here is a simple diagram showing voltage to the box on the electrical motor when the lever at the carriage is moved either up or down. 
Yellow(#4) is a constant power as it’s a pigtail from the wall power labeled m5 in the control box. I assume it’s to run a coolant pump if there was one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 27, 2022)

I didn't realize you had a panel box.  There are three control relays in there, and reversing should be a part of that wiring.  Do you have a manual and schematic?

So, it looks like you just need to get five motor wires (3 colors + 2 blue) on the four terminal posts that energize the windings in the motor.  You will want to know how it's currently wired.  If everything checks out according to the schematic, it should be easy.


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

Unfortunately I don’t have a manual or schematic. I have looked a lot over the last year and I can’t find one online. I’ve seen manuals by grizzly, enco, and currently the importer of choice is Precision Matthews. And the closest I’ve seen to a correct schematic is from Precision Matthews. 
I’ll post some screen shots so the PM manual schematic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

Box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

Switch

Here’s a link to the manual also. 



			https://www.precisionmatthews.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/PM-1440GT-v9-2021-3-.pdf
		



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 27, 2022)

So, you haven't had the lathe running at all yet? Or just running in one direction? 
I think I see what you need to do at the motor end-  You want to run it on 220 volts correct? 
-Mark


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

I have run the lathe. Depending on where the wires that go into the motor itself are positioned in relation to the four numbered wires in the box it will either 1) run same direction regardless of lever position or 2)one direction when pulling the lever up and no rotation when pushing the lever down. A relay will click in this scenario but no motor movement. 
And yes I would like it to run on 220v and when I first got it I wired it to run on 110 and it didn’t have enough power to make a decent cut. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 27, 2022)

OK I understand-  give me a few minutes and I'll post something for you
-M
Try this:  For 220 volts operation
(Disconnect the #1 white wire and insulate the lug with tape or heat shrink tubing)
Let me know if you can't get the wires to reach- we can move things around
Swap B5 and B6 if required to invert rotation


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

I appreciate it thank you. I’ll go give this a try and see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackship12 (Sep 27, 2022)

That worked perfectly. Thank you very much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 27, 2022)

Wow that was quick!
we aim to please


----------

